

Analysis of top 10 eCommerce websites (by conversion rate)  - paraschopra
http://visualwebsiteoptimizer.com/split-testing-blog/top-ecommerce-websites-conversion-rate/

======
pierrefar
I don't think this analysis the right one to have. You can't benchmark the
conversion rates of ecommerce sites in completely different industries: the
customers and their behavior is just too different. The list has a grocery
store, a plus-size women's clothing shop, pet medication, and even office
supplies. You just can't compare the conversion rates of such diverse
customers directly.

A more accurate benchmark is within industry: take a website and compare its
conversion rate to its competitors'. _That_ is interesting, and even then
comes with a big caveat in that you need to be careful with the market
segment. For example, Lamborghini's conversion rate is probably very different
to, say, Toyota's.

~~~
paraschopra
All these websites are eCommerce sites. If these sites consisted of B2C, B2B,
brands, music groups, etc.then I would have considered the comparison an
unfair one. But here the conversion goal for all these sites is same: a sale.

